# Oscars in Malawi water (?)



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Iâ€™ve always wanted to keep Oscars, but I have no interest in buffering water to get it softer. Not only that, but if I add another tank, Iâ€™d like to tie it into my central filtration system. Does anyone know how Oscars would fare in water with the following parameters:

Temp: 79 deg. F
PH: 8.1
GH: 0
KH: 16

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lower the PH just a little bit. Everything else would be fine. Tank size?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 
95 gallon AGA wave - I was think it would be good for one pair.
I probably won't be able to do it anytime soon then though - I just don't have enough time right now to maintain another separate tank. The only way I'll set my 95 gallon wavefront back up is if I tie it into my central system, which contains water with the above parameters. I wouldn't want to keep O's if they won't be happy in the more acidic water. Maybe I'll do a Tanganyika community.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

See my PH in my Oscar tank is low and I am not sure how to make it more neutral.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

You're kind of right on the edge with that one, just like me. My water is ranges between 8.0 and 8.2. I've had my Oscar for 2 1/2yrs. without any problems. The most important thing is to not mess with your Ph.....keep it stable. Buffers and other additives can cause more problems than they are worth. Most Oscars are captive bred and will be able to tolerate a Ph range of 6.5 to 8.0. You should be fine.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't think you will have a problem keeping Oscars in the water parameters you listed above...

If you happen to get an actual pair of Oscars, I think they would do well in your 95 gal... Acheiving a pair of Oscars is much more difficult than with most SA/CA species...

:thumb: I vote go for it!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Go for it. My water is 8.0, and my oscars are doing great. You'll be fine 

Art


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Heh, my water is 8.2 and I've had oscars spawn in it. Successfully. Consistency is key.


----------

